# Drill press drumsander



## Erik Stol (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello,

I just finished, finally, my new drill press table. Next project, will be a kind of setup box on top of the DPT, to act as a drumsanding station. Plans enough around the net, so that isnt the problem.
The problem are the sanding drums. Can anybody of you advise me which and where to buy. Adresses in the States are not a problem, for the reason that I will spending my 4 week holiday in the States with the family.

Thanx in advance,

Erik
The Netherlands


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there are many sources*

here's one company that has several types:
http://www.ptreeusa.com/sandingdrums.htm

E Bay has several choices:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=sanding+drum

Last but not least:
http://www.harborfreight.com/4-piec...-0E42-E111-BD1F-001B2163195C&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am not sure what your station will look like. Take a look at this drum support, it may be useful in your design.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=20202&cat=1,42500


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that's clever!*

A very useful device. You can probably "rig" up something close if you can find a bearing with the same internal dia of the nut on the bottom of the sleeve. Then just locate the bearing in a tight fitting hole in a block of wood or on your dust collection surface under the drum. 
I made a 16" square box with both faces covered in 1/2" and a hole on one side for a shop vac hose. I made a hole on the top a suitable size for the drum I was using. The support bearing is going to interfere with that idea however. So, drill a series of smaller holes around the outside of the drum diameter to allow the dust to get sucked down below. 
Or rig a dust collector shroud close to the drum because dust will shoot out everywhere... DAMHIK :yes: bill


----------



## Erik Stol (Jun 19, 2012)

The design is still ongoing and the built for sure. Two days ago the belt that drives the blade, gave way. It took some time to figure out who could supply me with a new belt, for the reason that myTS is a golden oldie of about 15 years. He still serving me well. Want to buy a new one, but I am limited in shopspace.

@woodnthings: thanks for the links. I will see if a pass by one of the stores during my holidaytrip.
@dave: thanks for the link to LV. That is sure something to think about. In this way you will avoid wear and tear on the bearings of the DP.

Erik
The Netherlands


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Would love to see some pics of what you are actually doing. I am guessing it is essentially a drum in the chuck that goes slightly thru the table.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Erik Stol (Jun 19, 2012)

Dave,

That will be the idea. Slightly through the table with some wider gap around it to suck away the dust.
It will be a box that I can clamp in one way or another to my DP table.

Erik


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Always remember that side loading the quill bearings in a drill press is tough on the bearings. You risk bearing failure with hard use.
Bill


----------

